# How to flash and get perfect gingerbread 100 percent everytime al the time



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

*WHAT YOU WILL NEED*
* Odin 1.85
* KC1, KB5 or KD1
* Gingerbread full with bootloaders (or extraced sbl and boot for hemdell)
* The custom gb cwm rom u want to flash

*IF ON FROYO CUSTOMIZED*
1) Reboot to recovery and revert your ext 4 (disable lagfix)
2) flash your gb rom
3) wipe cache factory reset wipe davilk
4) boot it, it should work if not follow the rest of this guide

*IF YOU BORKED YOUR PHONE*
eg cant get back to recovery boot or anything eg stock gingerbread or whatever else was done 
1) Flash KC1
2) Then flash the gingerbread with bootloaders to get them
3) Flash KB5 or KD1
4) Push the recovery record to system bin (must use root explorer for this can be obtained off the market)
5) Once done reboot to blue recovery wipe your caches wipe davilk
6) install gb rom though cwm the one that you want not the unrooted one with bootloaders
7) (Now this is where most people get boot looops thats ok we will fix that) Put your phone in download mode
8) From the kc1 rom Odin *csc only* which is the data and cache rfs file system
9) let your phone reboot

grats you now have working gingerbread


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you very much for this.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S 4g running ICBINB ROM using RootzWiki Forums free


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

how-to's/guides don't belong in the dev section. nice guide, tho. moved.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

i thought i put this in the acid section lol whoops damm i failed hard a few times grr lol


----------

